# Scratch Boxes



## ghost1066 (Feb 7, 2014)

I am making up some scratchers to get ready for a show and these are a few I just got done. Then I took the pic and saw scratches in one of them so back to sanding for it. 

First two are elm and mineral poplar second two are ERC.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## ironman123 (Feb 7, 2014)

Those are nicely done.

Ray


----------

